
Chinese dev jailed and fined for posting DJI's private keys on GitHub - pizza
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/dji_dev_jailed_fined_leaking_aes_ssl_keys_github/
======
NedIsakoff
"A Chinese software developer who previously expressed suicidal thoughts has
been jailed after putting one of drone company DJI's AES private keys onto
Github in plain text."

What are AES private keys? Does this mean there's AES public keys? When did
AES become a public key crypto system?

~~~
taneq
Just think, journalists get _everything_ this wrong, not just things that you
know a lot about.

[http://harmful.cat-v.org/journalism/gell-mann-amnesia-
effect](http://harmful.cat-v.org/journalism/gell-mann-amnesia-effect)

~~~
andygates
The Reg is unusually bad, though. When they can't get plain science or tech
right, it's time to not read them any more.

------
kkarakk
yup that's how i'd imagine that'd go. nice insight into DJI's dev practices,
any happless shmuck can access their keys and accidentally upload them to
github(i know i've done that accidentally for my personal projects)

------
genai
Crikey

